# Plot hole in Raven's Flight?



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

At the end of ravens flight when corax and crew are extracted from Istvaan V (under fire)... How the hell did the ship even get close to Istvaan V without being blown to bits? I mean shit, the plant still had the majority of the traitors planetside, which in turn means most of the traitor fleets would have still been in orbit around Istvaan V... Which brings me back to original problem... how the hell did a single raven guard ship get through all that... Undetected... Land a rescue drop of large proportions (picked up a few thousand troops) with bomber support mind you! And get back out again... Undetected?

Am I missing some vital detail? Or was my bullshit meter correct in being set off?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I guess thats a little imagination we have to use. Mebe they were all on coffee breaks. Horus has done some silly mistakes before. On Istaavan III they tried to destroy the loyal pockets of resistance (mostly due to Angron's unchecked rage) by using force and ultimately failing. In the end they didn't even check to see if they had destroyed "all" loyalist forces. It could be that history repeated itself and perhaps they thought they would have every advantage necessary to destroy them with brute force. 

You also have to remember that whether it was Corax using his abilities to contact his captain or not, that captain was basically leaving to save Corax out of pure feelings. He was lucky they didn't blow his ship from orbit ("they" the remaining raven guard). Otherwise, there really shouldn't have been any help from external forces as they were completely cut off from the Imperium. 

In most cases, it is always smart to leave your fleet out there for defence, percausion, support, and common sense. However, I imagine that Horus thought they were ultimatley safe due to the fact that the loyalist forces were all but exterminated, they were cut off from virtually everyone, that it was necessary for his fleet to carry on with other plans for his heresy. Meanwhile the Marines could go and finish having fun with the loyalists.

I must add, that during Raven's Flight, the remaining captain of the Raven Guard says that its "astartes business." I wonder if it means under the cover type business in which the imperium in large was meant to ignore this. It could be that because the astartes had so much pride they didn't want any help or intervention which would explain why other imperial fleets weren't aiding the loyalists on Istaavan


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

I like the coffee break idea!


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

Brother Subtle said:


> I like the coffee break idea!


I think they called it recaff, or just caffeine :wink:

All fiction is contrived. If an Author wants 'x' to happen, then 'x' will happen. A _good_ author makes sure that 'v' and 'w' are in place beforehand though, so when 'x' happens, it makes sense to the reader, and it doesn't feel forced.

A _really good_ author does all the above, and then tosses in 'z' to get you to buy their next book :angel:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Turkeyspit said:


> A _really good_ author does all the above, and then tosses in 'z' to get you to buy their next book


So what your saying is he skips 'y' altogether then; is their an author that doesn't do that?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

darkreever said:


> So what your saying is he skips 'y' altogether then; is their an author that doesn't do that?


don't forget A through U. those must not be important either...

CP


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

I always like a good 't'ing in my books.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I thought the ship came in on the other side of the planet, so either a they weren't detected or be there was so few to actually pick up that by the time the ships responded and made their way around the planet they had picked everything up.


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

darkreever said:


> So what your saying is he skips 'y' altogether then; is their an author that doesn't do that?


'y' is for the short story they include in the Omnibus edition.




Commissar Ploss said:


> don't forget A through U. those must not be important either...
> 
> CP


A through U were all returned with a 'rejected' stamp


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

*I say they did hit and run lol* but truth is I belive that corax maybe have a special cloak system installed in his ship's so they can sneak in and out I mean corax is after all master of cover ops, inflitration, and quick strikes


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

^ it's the first I've ever heard of any 'cloaking' system used for 40k ships. Where did you hear/read that?

At the time of the extraction, the entire World Eaters legion was assaulting the Raven Guard. Now if the entire legion is planet side, then at least 90% of the WE fleet would be in orbit to protect the legion. Just alone, that's a butt load of ship. Chuck in ships from the other legions? That's a shitload. Istvaan V would have been covered from all angles.


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

Brother Subtle said:


> ^ it's the first I've ever heard of any 'cloaking' system used for 40k ships. Where did you hear/read that?
> 
> At the time of the extraction, the entire World Eaters legion was assaulting the Raven Guard. Now if the entire legion is planet side, then at least 90% of the WE fleet would be in orbit to protect the legion. Just alone, that's a butt load of ship. Chuck in ships from the other legions? That's a shitload. Istvaan V would have been covered from all angles.


 It wasn't from the horus heresy book but i thought i heard it somewere in one of the 40k books


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

cragnes417 said:


> It wasn't from the horus heresy book but i thought i heard it somewere in one of the 40k books


In _Nemesis_ the ship that carries the assassins has a cloaking field of sorts called the aura cloak.


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> In _Nemesis_ the ship that carries the assassins has a cloaking field of sorts called the aura cloak.


 yep that's example of 40k stealth ship good one baron


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> In _Nemesis_ the ship that carries the assassins has a cloaking field of sorts called the aura cloak.


Fair enough. But that is a ship from a secreted imperial assassin temple. They probably have access to even more advanced technology than even the astartes! Should I mention now that the rescue ship in ravens flight isn't even an astartes battleship? It's a imperial navy vessel under the command of the raven guard. Hardly the kind of ship able to access such advanced technology! Unless someone wants to suggest an imperal navy ship has better stealth technology than astartes ships and equal to that of the assassin temples? Hmmm I think not.

Sorry guys. The plot hole still remains unplugged.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I will hasten to add that the ship in Nemesis is a retrofitted basic transport ship, but I can see what you mean about normal Navy ships.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Even if this rescue ship did have this rare cloaking ability (which there is no way it did). The instant it began the rescue and started dropping transports and bombers planet side, it's cloaking ability would have been made redundant. All that activity would have sent the astartes battles barge's scanners into any orgy! Not to mention once the WE saw the raven guard escaping into transports they would have voxed up to their fleet and asked WTF was going on.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It is an audio book, it doesn't really go into that much detail usually, but yeah I can see the problem.


----------

